# A corker from the debt/bubble apologists camp...



## walk2dewater (29 Nov 2006)

Nov29/06 breaking news:
http://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland/?jp=CWIDQLKFKFEY

Austin Hughes, Chief Economist, IIB Bank who said that, according to his study: "If house building had not risen in recent years and, instead, remained at its 2001/2002 levels, I reckon Irish house prices could be as much as 20% higher than they are at present. This would imply the average house might now be as much as €60,000 more expensive than it is today."

Anyone care to delve into the multiple layers of illogic and fallacy in this statement?


----------



## MugsGame (29 Nov 2006)

Thread locked. Debates on this and related topics on hold until someone comes up with a balanced summary as Brendan has previously requested.


----------

